# Agility?



## FiggyPlum (Jan 12, 2017)

This is probably a dumb question, but could a 3lb dog be trained to do agility? I know shes probably way behind as we just got her and she doesn't even know sit or walk on a leash yet, but if she were trained properly could she actually DO it? Are agility courses able to adjust to a dog that small? Also, would it be safe to do with a dog with such teeny tiny bones? I know proper agility training shouldnt start until a dogs joints etc are mature but she is almost 8 months old and have to teach her the regular obedience stuff first anyway. 

If agility is out, what sport could she participate in which may be more suited to her size? Im not sure if she has the aptitude or would enjoy something like that, but I'd love to be able to do things with her.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

In the UK there is a Micro category for agility, for dogs measuring 270mm or less at the withers (about 11 inches). If there isa similar category in the US it might work for her. I found the biggest problem my small dogs had was with the seesaw (teeter totter?) - they had to be right at the very end before it would even begin to tilt. Jumping should not be a problem if she enjoys it, but you do have to be very careful about possible falls from the dog walk etc. Fun agility for small dogs, with everything scaled down from competition level, might suit her better.

Another activity to consider might be Rally - more fun than traditional Obedience competition, but less strenuous than Agility.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Look up teacup dog agility, but also you could enter as a 4" jumper in AKC or CPE. I think one of the biggest issues is teaching them how to move the seesaw safely, but you could do agility if you want. You could also do obedience and/or rally obedience and tracking or nose work. Size should not prevent you and your pup from participating in any activity you want. The more important thing will be to find good training classes (especially for agility) that teach the activities in a safe and positive manner.

One of the most amazing agility runs I have ever seen anywhere was at PCA a couple of years ago from a 4" jumping toy who did the novice jumpers course in less than 20 seconds.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think it's great you're thinking about this and looking into various venues. Several years back I partook in agility with my Doberman and my 5 lb Chihuahua. And my Chihuahua could lower the teeter but it took longer for it to go down. They both loved it. Lyric, my Doberman was super at it and loved the tunnel the best. 

A wonderful breeder in my area that I was considering: Here's a page on one of the toy poodles she sold to someone who has done great things. He isn't 3 lbs but still...a toy poodle. 

Agility From this page, click on "Jeeve's page." There are more pictures and a video.

Another thing you could try is freestyle dance. I've trained Matisse a couple moves, like a pivot both directions as something he'd need. Backing up. We dance and he stands behind me, putting his feet up on the back of my knees and we walk/dance forward. But we just play. I just haven't gotten into it seriously, as I have too many things on my plate right now and I'm really not that interested in competition and titles anymore. Maurice, could do it too And he's pretty small...4 lbs and 8-3/8ths inches tall. Matisse is 10" and 7 lbs. It's something that I've thought would be a blast and love watching the videos people have on the dance.

So perhaps talk to some people in these various sports, go watch, see who's doing what and what appeals to you and try something out. You can always change horses in mid stream if you want and sample a few things. There's no doubt there will be something for you and your dog to do together, whether it's competitively or just for you for fun and bonding. Good luck.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, a dog that small can do Agility. They could probably jump 8" just fine, but there's also a category for 4" jumps if that would be more suited for her structure. We see the tiniest of dogs in this sport, and they do just fine!

--Q


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

This is my 3.3 pound pom doing his second round of agility classes.
https://www.facebook.com/priscilla.kornelson/videos/10154799591730132/

Apparently the teeter will not tip if a dog is under 3 pounds from what I hear but otherwise, no problem. He jumps 6inches, but he's tall (for his weight), all legs, no substance!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I did agility with Atticus (4.5 pounds) for a few sessions until I moved and it was too far of a drive. He and my standard both loved it. We got to the point where we could do jumping courses and learned all of the equipment, but I of course missed the week with the teeter totter. He is timid with new people out in public, but the class gave him a lot of confidence and he really enjoyed it. I would love to enroll them if I find a place closer and had the money to afford it for the both of them.





Everyone was surprised to see such a tiny dog in class, but he kicked all their butts and learned all the equipment faster than them...I'm not competitive or anything


----------

